# Testosterone Conversion Factor-1 (TCF-1) is Here.



## Primordial (May 3, 2010)

​


*Dear Ironmag Members,*


Testosterone Conversion Factor-1 (TCF-1) is here.


Benefits ??? 


*Raise total testosterone 42% in 12 days *
*Converts cholesterol to testosterone *
*Contains a 100% naturally occurring d-amino acid *
*No herbs - No stimulants - No steroids or hormones*
 

TCF-1 is the perfect testosterone stimulator for men who ???


*Have low LH and low testosterone and want to restore normal levels of both* 
*Have normal LH with low testosterone and want to restore normal testosterone levels* 
*Have normal LH and normal testosterone and want to maximize production of both *
 

TCF-1 works by increasing the conversion of cholesterol to testosterone. TCF-1 is completely non-suppressive to hormone production and is the perfect addition to any testosterone boosting stack or post cycle therapy (PCT).

To learn how to use Testosterone Conversion Factor-1 in your supplement regimen or PCT visit the official Primordial Performance d-aspartic acid discussion thread.

Watch the animation to see exactly how Testosterone Conversion Factor-1 works. 



TCF-1 is moving fast and bottles are limited. Grab this product now while it???s in stock.




*Buy TCF-1 from Primordial Performance*

_$29.95 for a 12 day supply

(use 12 days on, 12 days off)_​
​


Thank you for supporting Primordial Performance!

Eric Potratz
_Primordial Founder & President_



*Questions?

Phone ??? 1-800-568-2924

Email - info@primordialperformance.com 

9am-5pm PST Live Chat - Primordial Performance Live Support

Visit - Primordial Performance*

_Primordial Performance LLC
13331 NE Whitaker Way
Portland OR 97230_




_References-_

_1.  The role and molecular mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats.
Antimo D???Aniello et al.
Reproductive Biology and Endocrinology 2009, 7;120

2. D-Aspartic acid: An endogenous amino acid with an important neuroendocrine role.
Antimo D??? Anello
Brain Research Reviews 53;215-234 (2007)

3. D-Aspartate stimulation of testosterone synthesis in rat Leydig cells. FEBS
Nagata, Y., et al.
Lett. 444, 160???164. (1999)

4. Stimulation of steroidogenic acute regulatory protein (stAR) gene expression by D-aspartate in rat Leydig cells.
Nagata, Y., et al.
FEBS Lett. 454, 317???320. (1999)

5. Regulation of Leydig Cell Steroidogenic Function During Aging
Barry R. et al.
BIOLOGY OF REPRODUCTION 63, 977???981 (2000)

6. Involvement of D-aspartic acid in the synthesis of testosterone in rat testes.
D'Aniello, A., et al.
Life Sci. 59, 97???104. (1996)
_


----------



## Perdido (May 6, 2010)

Would this be good to run as or along with a PCT?


----------



## Rucker (May 7, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Would this be good to run as or along with a PCT?



Along with PCT would be ideal.  You wouldn't want to use this as your only PCT though.


----------



## Perdido (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I do have your TRS on hand and cycle ends in two weeks so I'll be ordering next week.


----------



## Primordial (May 7, 2010)

Guys,

I just finished a radio interview with carl on TCF-1 (d-aspartic acid)

listen to it here ???
http://www.superhumanradio.com/components/com_podcast/media/mp3s/SHR_Show_488-PP-Edit.mp3
(mods: all outside advertising has been removed)

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (May 10, 2010)

Stuff tastes amazing as well.


----------



## Primordial (May 10, 2010)

​
Buy One Get One on TCF-1 right now???

Just add two bottles of TCF-1 to your cart and the second bottle is automatically free.

-Eric


----------



## Perdido (May 10, 2010)

What a great deal! Ordered mine today.


----------



## Primordial (May 10, 2010)

rahaas said:


> What a great deal! Ordered mine today.



Thanks for the support!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2010)

I know this guy, he likes to make transdermal 4ad scrotum patches . . . is it safe for him to stack the 2 products together? And would NeoVar be an appropriate pct?


----------



## Primordial (May 11, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Is this product safe to use with beta alanine?



I dont see why not. I've use the two products together.

-Eric


----------



## Primordial (May 11, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> I know this guy, he likes to make transdermal 4ad scrotum patches . . . is it safe for him to stack the 2 products together? And would NeoVar be an appropriate pct?



Safe to stack TCF-1 with a cycle? We recommend you start TCF-1 6 days before PCT to "pre-load".

-Eric


----------



## Rucker (May 11, 2010)

BUY ONE, GET ONE on TCF-1! -- 72hr sale --


----------



## Perdido (May 11, 2010)

Primordial said:


> Safe to stack TCF-1 with a cycle? We recommend you start TCF-1 6 days before PCT to "pre-load".
> 
> -Eric



The Captain was playing with his fishstick with his posts Eric. Actually I think he may be stalking me


----------



## Rucker (May 14, 2010)

Last day on the buy one get one guys.


----------



## Primordial (May 18, 2010)

rahaas said:


> The Captain was playing with his fishstick with his posts Eric. Actually I think he may be stalking me



hmm...


----------



## Primordial (May 26, 2010)

*NOTICE : As of 5-25-2010 TCF-1 was increased from a 4oz bottle to an 8oz bottle, doubling the number of servings from 12 to 24. This is twice as many servings for the same price of $29.95*​


----------



## Rucker (May 28, 2010)

Human research shows that supplementing with TCF-1 can increase total testosterone production by 42% in only 12 days. (1)

Furthermore –

Out of the 23 participants, 20 had a significant increase in testosterone after just 12 days. The placebo group did not have an increase in testosterone. (1)

The results are shown here –






References

_1.  The role and molecular mechanism of D-aspartic acid in the release and synthesis of LH and testosterone in humans and rats.
Antimo D’Aniello et al.
Reproductive Biology and Endocrinology 2009, 7;120_


----------



## Rucker (Jun 7, 2010)

Primordial said:


> *NOTICE : As of 5-25-2010 TCF-1 was increased from a 4oz bottle to an 8oz bottle, doubling the number of servings from 12 to 24. This is twice as many servings for the same price of $29.95*



This is not for a limited time, its a permanent increase in size.


----------



## Rucker (Jun 21, 2010)

TCF-1 is 30% off during the Summer Super Sale for the next 24 hours, get on it while it lasts!


----------



## Rucker (Jun 22, 2010)

One of the sale announcements went out late so we've extended the sale for another 48 hours!!!

Summer Super Sale


----------

